# Hong Kong - The Ultimate Skyscraper City



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

According to Emporis, there are 7,650 skyscrapers in Hong Kong, which puts the city at the top of world rankings. It has more buildings higher than 35m (or 100m, or 150m) than any other city. The high density and tall skyline of Hong Kong's urban area is due to a lack of available sprawl space, with the average distance from the harbour front to the steep hills of Hong Kong Island at 1.3 km (0.81 mi), much of it reclaimed land. This lack of space causes demand for dense, high-rise offices and housing. Thirty-six of the world's 100 tallest residential buildings are in Hong Kong. More people in Hong Kong live or work above the 14th floor than anywhere else on Earth, making it the world's most vertical city.









The Peak Experience by Mark Finney, on Flickr









Hong Kong Nightscape seen on Fei Ngo Shan by Leo Lam, on Flickr









Kowloon Peak by Arthur K.H. NG, on Flickr









Kowloon Peak by Arthur K.H. NG, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Leung Cho Pan, on Flickr

​


----------



## Igor Antunov (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Hong Kong Skyline Panorama by jonathan.kang0205, on Flickr









Hong Kong, skyscrapers + Peak by Zara, on Flickr









Untitled by yiu, on Flickr









Untitled by yiu, on Flickr









Central & Sheung Wan, Hong Kong by b80399, on Flickr
​


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I love this city!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

A very rare clear day in Hong Kong by Malcolm Ainsworth, on Flickr









Hong Kong Skyline - Day by Stewart Else, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Leung Cho Pan, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Leung Cho Pan, on Flickr









Skyscrapers City by David W., on Flickr
​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing skyline!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually São Paulo has many more buildings over 35 meters than hong kong, as São Paulo has tens of thousands of highrises. But fewer over 100 meters.

Emporis is a database continously adding new buildings, they do not correspond to a complete database on all highrise buildings in the world. For example, in 2005 in Shanghai there were 7,000 buildings over 12 stories high according to a government survey, but Emporis only has about 1,000 buildings over 12 stories high today!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

20110517-63-Hong Kong night panorama by Roger Wong, on Flickr









Hong Kong harbour by Leung Cho Pan, on Flickr









Before I Die [Explored] by Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr









Victoria Harbour by marin tomic, on Flickr









Flying above HK (Explored) by b80399, on Flickr
​


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## chunt24 (Sep 29, 2011)

nice set of pictures here. You can really appreciate the beauty of a country at nigh with it's tall buildings.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking photos....."Ultimate" indeed..


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









over the hills by Shreyans Bhansali, on Flickr









A Hong Kong view by Marie, on Flickr









IFC by Nick Murray, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Hong Kong skyscrapers (P1010361) by Abigail Gawith, on Flickr









the 200mm test by Kimmie Tofu Black Doormat Octopus Gray, on Flickr









Hong Kong Night Light by Rajan Rai, on Flickr









hong kong night by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr









MidLevels daytime by Matteo Scaglione, on Flickr
​


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Stunning keep em coming


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Braemar Hill by Malcolm Ainsworth, on Flickr









Hong Kong Sunset by Jaymar Alvaran, on Flickr









Kowloon Peak by Jaylie Wong, on Flickr









Nacht in Hong Kong / Hong Kong by night by waldo posth, on Flickr









Central, Hong Kong by strippedpixel, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Repulse Bay, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Central, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Happy Valley, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Kowloon Tong, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Mid-levels, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Kowloon West, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Kowloon West, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Hong Kong Island East, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Lion Rock, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Hong Kong Island, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Southern District, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Stonecutters Bridge, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Hung Hom, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









North Point, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Happy Valley, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr
​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Wan Chai, Hong Kong, 2013 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Hung Hom, Hong Kong, 2012 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong, 2012 by Joe Chen, on Flickr









Hong Kong Stadium, HongKong, 2011 by Joe Chen, on Flickr
​


----------

